# Ouch! that G string hurts/string punctured my hand



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

sorry for the joke but really I had to get attention-medical that is! I just jammed the G string (0.020") right in the palm of my hand, and am wondering if you guys and girls know of any possibility of infection. Luckily it has stopped bleeding, but it hurts...

Is there any concern? I mean this isn't the first time this has happened to me, but it is the first time I got it in the palm. I put Isopropyl alcohol on it, but, you know, I just don't know...

Any doctor-guitarists out there?

Thank you!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

You should be fine. A little rubbing alcohol will clear up any potential problems. I stab myself with the plain strings pretty often. For me it's the high E that usually gets me, and that skinny little bugger can go waaaaay in before you realize what's happening.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I've stabbed myself on string ends plenty of times too. relax.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

well, OK then... I'd rather worry about it a bit than take it for granted. Knock on wood.

thank you. you have provided the proof I wanted to hear!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You'll get a huge infection and have to give me your gear. 
:2guns:

I really hate it when they get jambed under your finger nail.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Anybody who's changed strings more than once or twice has probably done that--and even those with one or two changes have done it.

Usually the first string for me too--it's the hardest one to grip while changing strings.


----------

